# alféizar



## clares3

Hola, gentes variopintas.

¿Quién de vosotros ha utilizado o ha escuchado alguna vez el término "Alféizar" para referirse al poyete de la ventana? Uso poyete porque, por lo que he leído, es lo que más entiende la gente a un lado y otro del lago ese interior que llamamos Atlántico.
Clares3


----------



## Betildus

Siempre había oído "alféizar", nunca "poyete".


----------



## mjmuak

Yo conozco la palabra porque la he estudiado como una de las pocas palabras árabes (sí, pocas, para el tiempo que estuvieron los árabes en la península me parecen muy, pero que muy pocas) que han quedado en nuestra lengua, pero ni la uso ni la he oído. Siempre he pensado que era una de "palabra-leyenda" que supuestamente se usa pero que en realidad nadie lo hace; ya veo que estaba equivocada.

Saludos


----------



## hosec

Sé qué es un _alféizar_, y hasta lo uso, pero me parece más común _poyo _(o _poyete_).

Saludos.


----------



## Betildus

hosec said:


> Sé qué es un _alféizar_, y hasta lo uso, pero me parece más común _poyo _(o _poyete_).
> 
> Saludos.


Poyo es algo totalmente distinto, Larousse:
*POYO* n. m. (lat. podium). Banco de piedra o de fábrica, que suele construirse junto a las paredes en las casas de campo.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Ni poyete ni poyo: ya en el otro hilo decía que nunca había oído esas palabras. Alféizar sí.


----------



## Rayines

Como Toño, nunca escuché poyete. Aquí al sur, y de este lado del gran lago, usamos "alféizar", pero con esta acepción (RAE):
"*1. *m._ Arq._ Vuelta o derrame que hace la pared en el corte de una puerta o ventana, tanto por la parte de adentro como por la de afuera, dejando al descubierto el grueso del muro."


----------



## hosec

Betildus said:


> Poyo es algo totalmente distinto, Larousse:
> *POYO* n. m. (lat. podium). Banco de piedra o de fábrica, que suele construirse junto a las paredes en las casas de campo.


 

Bueno... qué le vamos a hacer. Tampoco "poyete" es recogido por el DRAE. Te aseguro que toda la vida he dicho y he oído decir "poyo" de la ventana.

Saludos.


----------



## lamartus

Alféizar y poyete. Yo he escuchado y uso las dos aunque me gusta más la primera, la considero más eufónica.


----------



## Rayines

hosec said:


> Bueno... qué le vamos a hacer. Tampoco "poyete" es recogido por el DRAE. Te aseguro que toda la vida he dicho y he oído decir "poyo" de la ventana.
> 
> Saludos.


¿Pero entonces, en España lo usan como banco de piedra, o como nosotros el alféizar?


----------



## lamartus

Rayines said:


> ¿Pero entonces, en España lo usan como banco de piedra, o como nosotros el alféizar?



Me da en la nariz que va a depender de la zona en la que estés. Por aquí, y hasta donde yo sé, lo usamos igual que lo que expones: alféizar y poyete para las ventanas y el poyo para el banco adosado en la pared.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## clares3

El alféizar es lo que muchos hispanohablantes entienden por poyete según he sabido een otro foro. Yo siempre he utilizado alféizar, poyo lo he reservado para banco adosado y poyete para poyo pequeño.
Se trata de saber qué dice cada cuál dentro de España y fuera de ella. Yo sostengo que alféizar es un regionalismo español, propio sólo del sur. ¿Qué dicen los de Salamanca e interiores? ¿Cómo lo dice un extremeño o un canario? ¿Dentro de Las Canarias hay variantes? ¿Y los vascos y catalanes hispanoparlantes?
Clares3


----------



## lamartus

clares3 said:


> Yo sostengo que alféizar es un regionalismo español, propio sólo del sur.



Amigo Clares:
La representación del sur dice no haberlo oído (perdón: mjmuak lo ha llamado palabra-leyenda porque sabía que existía pero nunca lo había oído). Sin embargo por el centro sí se usa y parece ser que se apunta desde México, Argentina y Chile (perdonad si me dejo a alguien) que allá se usa "alféizar" también. Luego me temo que no estamos ante un presunto regionalismo español y mucho menos solo del sur.
Esperemos a mas foreros a ver si terminan de confirmar su uso en América pero me temo que de momento tu hipótesis no va a ser validada.

Un saludo y buenas noches a todos.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En Centroamérica en general y en *El Salvador* en particular, no usamos "*poyo*" o "*poyete*" en el significado que han mencionado. Lo que sí usamos es "*poyo*" (en ciertas zonas de El Salvador), pero para algo completamente diferente (ya explicado en otro hilo); poyete nunca lo he oído. Lo que si se usa, aunque un tanto infrecuente es "*alféizar*". Al menos para mí es familiar. Por cierto y a manera de comentario adicional, cuando estudiaba inglés, alféizar es la traducción que le daban a su correspondiente voz inglesa, lo que me hace suponer que su uso es muy amplio.

Saludos,


----------



## clares3

Pues fíjate, Lamartus: Andalucía estuvo más tiempo y más intensamente ocupada por los musulmanes y, sin embargo, siendo alféizar palabra claramente árabe (al-fasha, espacio vacío) ha quedado más entre los murcianos, sumamente influidos por aragoneses y valencianos en nuestra forma de hablar, y, sin embargo, algunos andaluces creen que pertenece a la leyenda cuando se dice así en México y en otros muchos lugares de Hispanoamérica.
Espero contribuciones de todas las autonomías, si fuera posible.
Clares3


----------



## Marcelot

Yo he oído _alféizar_ en Sevilla, también _poyete_.
Así que Andalucía: 1-1 .

_Saludos de jazmines andaluces ._


----------



## Argótide

Concuerdo con mis paisanos: jamás había oído ni leído "poyo" ni "poyete" antes de leer el hilo que se abrió aquí mismo hace pocos días...


----------



## chics

Hola. 
No es sólo del sur. Aquí también usamos *alféizar*... al menos yo, lo de *poyo*, sólo lo conozco por los ejercicios típicos de distinción entre la *y *y la *ll:* _poyo_ y _pollo_, _caballo_ y _bayo_... 
*Poyete* lo vi por primera vez ayer en un hilo de Krolaina.

Para mí _poyo_ es un banco de obra, pero también un poco _palabra-leyenda. _


----------



## lamartus

clares3 said:


> Pues fíjate, Lamartus: Andalucía estuvo más tiempo y más intensamente ocupada por los musulmanes y, sin embargo, siendo alféizar palabra claramente árabe (al-fasha, espacio vacío) ha quedado más entre los murcianos, sumamente influidos por aragones y valencianos en nuestra faorma de hablar



Es que el tema de cómo caló el árabe en el castellano como idioma (de los préstamos culturales ya ni hablo) daría y ha dado para cientos de tesis lingüísticas. Fíjate que uno de los nombres de mujer más castizos y que además corresponde a la patrona de Madrid es Almudena, que no es precisamente castellano viejo . 

Creo que las palabras de origen árabe están muy enraizadas en el castellano muy profundamente, entre otras cosas porque hay algunas que nombran cosas que antes de ellos ni existían, por lo que ni siquiera tuvieron otro nombre en su origen. Se me ocurren _algodón _o _aljibe _como ejemplos. De hecho, como bien apuntaba Hosec, "poyete" no se recoge en el diccionario, por lo que se me ocurre que pueda ser un invento posterior, una derivación de poyo en aquellos lugares donde no se usa o no se conoce alféizar. Estoy empezando a sospechar que quizá es _poyete _la palabra que pueda llegar a destacarse, en esta investigación, como un regionalismo propio de España. 

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Jellby

Para mí el "alféizar" es sólo el de la ventana, mientras que "poyo" o "poyete" es cualquier otro tipo de... mm... "apoyo" que pueda haber, como la "barra americana" que está de moda en las cocinas.


----------



## mjmuak

Rayines said:


> ¿Pero entonces, en España lo usan como banco de piedra, o como nosotros el alféizar?


He puesto "banco de piedra" en el google y me sale esto:

1. Un señor de Gerona posando muy amablemente sentado en lo que yo llamo _poyete_: http://www.hernandezrabal.com/espana/cataluna/gerona/baixemporda/gepetban.jpg

2. Y este otro, que yo sí denomino _banco_, porque no sale de ninguna pared: http://blog.eitb.com/udablog/media/image_2192_large.jpg

Esto es lo que yo llamo "poyete de la ventana" (el espacio justo para que mi madre coloque sus geranios y claveles) y me ha salido al poner "alfeizar": http://www.draccom.com/img/alfeizar.jpg 

Pongo "poyete" y no me sale mucho:

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...um=1&hl=en&rls=GGLG,GGLG:2006-12,GGLG:en&sa=N

Fijáos donde pone "cocina", llaman _poyete_ a la encimera (igual que mi madre)



clares3 said:


> Pues fíjate, Lamartus: Andalucía estuvo más tiempo y más intensamente ocupada por los musulmanes y, sin embargo, siendo alféizar palabra claramente árabe (al-fasha, espacio vacío) ha quedado más entre los murcianos, sumamente influidos por aragones y valencianos en nuestra faorma de hablar, y, sin embargo, algunos andaluces creen que pertenece a la leyenda cuando se dice así en México y en otros muchos lugaares de Hispanoamérica.


 
Ya dice Marcelot que lo ha escuchado en Sevilla, pero fíjate que el valle del Guadalquivir (donde está mi pueblo) fue conquistado dos siglos antes de la expulsión definitiva de los árabes en 1492, igual que Murcia.

http://www.educared.net/concurso/531/reconquista.htm

De todas formas Jaén es "muy castellano" y por ahora solo tenemos mi opinión como andaluza y la de Marcelot que vive en Sevilla. Esperemos otras respuestas a ver qué nos cuentan, seguro que "alféizar" se usa en más sitios.

Un saludo


----------



## Jhoanus

Ni Alféizar, ni poyo ni poyete..... Primera vez en mi vida que leo esas palabras....


Al ritmo de *Arpa*, Cuatro y Maracas


----------



## Argónida

Yo soy gaditana y vivo en Sevilla.

Digo *alféizar*. Entiendo *poyete *de la ventana, y quizá alguna vez lo diga también. Nunca digo *poyo*; mi madre sí lo dice, pero ella es castellana, y de hecho a mí me suena como una palabra muy castellana.

Pero no me hagáis mucho caso, quizá esto no sea representativo de nada, porque yo tengo influencias léxicas de distintos orígenes y ahora mismo no sabría decir cómo llama la gente que conozco a los poyos y a los poyetes.


----------



## Argónida

Jhoanus said:


> Ni Alféizar, ni poyo ni poyete..... Primera vez en mi vida que leo esas palabras....
> 
> 
> Al ritmo de *Arpa*, Cuatro y Maracas


 
¿Cómo entonces?


----------



## Jhoanus

Banco.... Si el contexto lo necesita, banco de piedra....


Al ritmo de *Arpa*, Cuatro y Maracas


----------



## Jhoanus

Perdón.... Ese es un "Balcón"


Al ritmo de *Arpa*, Cuatro y Maracas


----------



## Jellby

Yo llamaría "poyo" o "poyete" a algo como esto:
http://www.valeriococinas.com.ar/Cocina1.jpg
Aunque, como bien dices, también sería "encimera.


----------



## Argónida

Yo a todo eso lo llamo *encimera*, Jellby. Nunca lo llamaría *poyete*.


----------



## mjmuak

Yo sí, en mi casa llamamos a todo eso "encimera" pero  en mi pueblo se dice más "poyete", lo asocio más con la gente mayor (para mi abuela son "poyetes de la cocina")y la gente del campo.


----------



## Fernando

Al menos en Extremadura y como yo lo recuerdo, alféizar, poyo y poyete, casi intercambiables. Normalmente el alféizar lo usaría para la parte de fuera (normalmente más estrecha) donde sólo caben macetas.


----------



## mjmuak

Mirad lo que he encontrado:

http://www.reservadepalabras.org/apadrina-listar.php?palabra=alf%E9izar

Según esta página "alféizar" está en peligro de extinción, pero no es esa la impresión que tengo después de leer este hilo.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En Canarias para las ventanas siempre *Alféizar*.
*Poyete *es desconocido*.*
*Poyo *se usa básicamente para la encimera de la cocina.


----------



## chics

En Cataluña también se usa *alféizar *(ventana), *banco* (en el campo, pegado a una pared, en la calle...) y *encimera* (de cocina). 
Algunas personas llaman _mármol _(de cocina) a la encimera, aunque no sea de este material. También existe _repisa_.
_Poyo_ no se utiliza y si alguien tuviera que hacer el diminutivo, seguramente haría _poyito_...


----------



## Jellby

mjmuak said:


> Según esta página "alféizar" está en peligro de extinción, pero no es esa la impresión que tengo después de leer este hilo



Bueno, yo apenas la uso porque apenas hablo del alféizar de la ventana, pero sin duda sería la palabra que usaría.


----------



## yserien

Yo siempre he escuchado y leído alféizar. Y poyete un poyo pequeño.Alguien dijo que hay pocas palabras árabes en el castellano. ¡Hay muchísimas!,para empezar es la lengua románica con más términos árabes, en la vida real, en el nombre de las ciudades, ríos..., (¡Ah! Yo soy de origen asturiano, creo que en todo el norte de España se dice alféizar).


----------



## Cristina.

lamartus said:


> Alféizar y poyete. Yo he escuchado y uso las dos aunque me gusta más la primera


Yo también.



lamartus said:


> Me da en la nariz que va a depender de la zona en la que estés. Por aquí, y hasta donde yo sé, lo usamos igual que lo que expones: alféizar y poyete para las ventanas y el poyo para el banco adosado en la pared.


Efectivamente.



Argónida said:


> Digo *alféizar*. Entiendo *poyete *de la ventana, y quizá alguna vez lo diga también. Nunca digo *poyo*


Yo digo más alféizar que poyete, nunca diría ni diré poyo.




Argónida said:


> Yo a todo eso lo llamo *encimera*. Nunca lo llamaría *poyete*.


Yo tampoco

Yo, pensaba, no sé por qué, que en el Levante se dijera más poyete.
En un pueblo levantino solo he oído poyete, incluso pregunté hace tiempo si decían alféizar y me dijeron que no, que solo poyete.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Viendo las imágenes de alféizares (¿así se pluraliza?) he llegado a la conclusión de que en *El Salvador* este término, a pesar de que no es desconocido para nosotros, la causa por la que apenas es utilizado es porque aquí ese tipo de ventanas casi no existen. Es decir, la mayoría de nuestras ventanas carecen de ese "espacio" para colocar macetas, adornos, etc.


----------



## mjmuak

yserien said:


> .Alguien dijo que hay pocas palabras árabes en el castellano. ¡Hay muchísimas!,para empezar es la lengua románica con mas términos árabes, en la vida real, en el nombre de las ciudades, ríos


Por supuesto que es la lengua románica con más voces árabes, a parte del portugués (donde quedan muchas menos, unas mil), el árabe no ha influenciado ninguna otra lengua latina como la nuestra. Ocho siglos en la península (ocupando más de la mitad durante unos cinco) y quedan unas 4000 palabras de origen árabe  en castellano, de las que no se usan más de 400 en el lenguage diario; a mí no me parecen pocas, me parecen poquísimas. Pero bueno, esta es solo mi opinión.



Jellby said:


> Bueno, yo apenas la uso porque apenas hablo del alféizar de la ventana, pero sin duda sería la palabra que usaría.


 
Lo que me sorprende es que la página diga que está en peligro de estinción, porque al parecer el término se usa bastante en América y en España. Curioso lo de los apadrinamientos.



Ayutuxte said:


> Viendo las imágenes de alféizares (¿así se pluraliza?) he llegado a la conclusión de que en *El Salvador* este término, a pesar de que no es desconocido para nosotros, la causa por la que apenas es utilizado es porque aquí ese tipo de ventanas casi no existen. Es decir, la mayoría de nuestras ventanas carecen de ese "espacio" para colocar macetas, adornos, etc.


 
Es verdad,  las ventanas de mi pueblo tienen todas un poyete (o alféizar) lo suficientemente grande como para poner macetas, si no lo fuera no lo llamaría _poyete,_ la verdad es que no sé cómo se llama. Si es pequeño también lo llamáis "alféizar"?


----------



## Jellby

Ayutuxte said:


> Viendo las imágenes de alféizares (¿así se pluraliza?) he llegado a la conclusión de que en *El Salvador* este término, a pesar de que no es desconocido para nosotros, la causa por la que apenas es utilizado es porque aquí ese tipo de ventanas casi no existen. Es decir, la mayoría de nuestras ventanas carecen de ese "espacio" para colocar macetas, adornos, etc.



El alféizar no es necesariamente ningún espacio para poner cosas. Digamos simplemente que tienes una ventana cuya anchura (profundidad) es menor que la de la pared en la que se encuentra (quizá esto ya no sea frecuente, mi casa es antigua y sí ocurre esto), el espacio horizontal de pared que queda, ya sea en exterior o en el interior, es lo que se llama alféizar.

Estos gatos están en el alféizar: http://p.vtourist.com/1427701-Gatos_en_la_ventana-Riofrio_del_Llano.jpg


----------



## Fernando

Jellby, excepto quizás los bestialistas, preferiremos que dediques más atención a la chica que a los gatos. Mientras que el vínculo de los mininos es correcto observo (con profunda decepción) que la chica (al menos en mi ordenador) es negra, viste un traje negro en una noche oscura y no ha encendido la luz de la habitación en cuyo alféizar se apoya.


----------



## Jellby

mjmuak said:


> Pero sí que hay sitio para macetas en la de los gatos, solo que hay barrotes, y en la de la chica igual, ahí queda una superficie a la que yo llamo "poyete".



Sí, claro... sólo digo que no tiene por qué utilizarse para eso, sobre todo si es del lado hacia el que se abre la ventana


----------



## mjmuak

Jellby said:


> Sí, claro... sólo digo que no tiene por qué utilizarse para eso, sobre todo si es del lado hacia el que se abre la ventana


 
Ya claro, desde luego

Esto es un alféizar?

http://www.equiview.com/MyHouse/Images/LivingroomFromDining-01.jpg


----------



## clares3

mjmuak, he visto alféizares más claros que el que propones. Has de imaginar que construyes un muro pero, a partir de cierta altura, aparece el hueco de una ventana en el mismo muro; pues la superficie plana en que termina el muro justo donde empieza el hueco de la ventana, éso es un alféizar. 
¿Capici?
Clares3


----------



## mjmuak

Capisco, gracias por la aclaración, Clares


----------



## pejeman

Yo creo que el poeta no quiso complicarse la vida y por eso escribió:

-Si a tu ventana llega una paloma... 

¿Se imaginan si hubiera escrito "alféizar" o "poyete"?

Saludos.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Solo para quedar con absoluta claridad, ¿quiere decir entonces que un "alféizar" en resumidas cuentas no es mas que la parte inferior de toda ventana, sea esta parte ancha, angosta o de la manera en que sea?

Ya me enchibolé (confundí).

Saludos,


----------



## Fernando

Respuesta corta: Sí. De hecho es lo que te da el RAE.

Respuesta larga: En algunas partes se le suele llamar así por antonomasia a la parte estrecha que va desde la reja/ventana hacia fuera, mientras que si crea una amplia superficie (normalmente hacia dentro) le llamamos poyo o poyete.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Gracias Fernando. Me ha quedado más que claro el concepto.
Saludos,


----------



## Ynez

Yo "alféizar" solo recuerdo haberlo oído al describir edificios históricos, y quizás en alguna copla.


----------



## clares3

Creo que hemos avanzado mucho en la comprensión del hilo que propusse. En lo que me importa, observo:
- Gracias a los Romanos, que nos invadieron, generamos un idioma que nos trajo podium y sus derivaciones, aparte del dderecho, la lengua, el urbanismo, la arqquitectura, etc., etc.
- Gracias a que luego nos invadieron los musulmanes aprendimos a decir alféizar y otras muchas palabras, aparte de enseñarnos mucha hidráulica y agricultura, poseesía, etc., etc.
-Gracias a que les enviamos a los  muchachos de las caravelas (que los confundieron con hindúees) ambas herencias llegaron allá, y hoy conocen palabras árabes que los propios andaluces tienen olvidadas.
-Gracias a la inmigración de hispanoparlantes en Europa y en América USA las contribuciones de los primitivos invasores se van extendiendo por el mundo.
La pregunta sería: ¿Por dón de rompemoss la cadena? ¿Por la invasión romana, la musulmana, la española....?
Clares3


----------



## mirx

No sabía lo que era alféizar, hasta que vi la foto de mjuak.

Para mí sería: "la bardita de la ventana". 

Las de la cocina, serían "barras" -ya sé que no son barras-, auqnue normalmente se sobreentiende sin necesidad de decir el nombre.

Si mi madre me dice "pónlo a un lado de la estufa" entiendo que es sobre la encimera que está a un lado de la estufa.


----------



## xeneize

> No sabía lo que era alféizar, hasta que vi la foto de mjuak.


 

Qué raro, ya que Toño Torreón y Argótide sí que dijeron usar la palabra...
¿De qué parte de México sos?
¿En dónde no se dice "alfeizar" sino "bardita" (primera vez que oigo la palabra)?



> -Gracias a que les enviamos a los muchachos de las carabelas (que los confundieron con hindúees)


 
Ahí te "confundiste", creo 
Son los "muchachos de las carabelas", que, además de muchos desatinos más, pensaban encontrarse en la India y creían tener delante a indios, que justamente por eso llamaron así.


----------



## Laztana

clares3 said:


> El alféizar es lo que muchos hispanohablantes entienden por poyete según he sabido een otro foro. Yo siempre he utilizado alféizar, poyo lo he reservado para banco adosado y poyete para poyo pequeño.
> Se trata de saber qué dice cada cuál dentro de España y fuera de ella. Yo sostengo que alféizar es un regionalismo español, propio sólo del sur. ¿Qué dicen los de Salamanca e interiores? ¿Cómo lo dice un extremeño o un canario? ¿Dentro de Las Canarias hay variantes? ¿Y los vascos y catalanes hispanoparlantes?
> Clares3



Hola,

nunca había oído lo de "poyete", yo siempre digo "alfeizar" pero mi ama que es gallega se mea de la risa cada vez que lo digo porque ella toda la vida ha dicho "vierteaguas" o "verteaguas", ¿alguien más utiliza alguna de estas dos palabras?

saludos


----------



## lamartus

Laztana said:


> Hola,
> 
> nunca había oído lo de "poyete", yo siempre digo "alfeizar" pero mi ama que es gallega se mea de la risa cada vez que lo digo porque ella toda la vida ha dicho "vierteaguas" o "verteaguas", ¿alguien más utiliza alguna de estas dos palabras?
> 
> saludos



Sí, claro que por aquí se usan, pero no para denominar al alféizar. Un vierteaguas puede o no estar en la ventana. Es algo que se añade para que el agua se vierta hacia afuera (pocas palabras tan bien traidas ). Yo tengo uno en lo alto de mi terraza, es de metal y sobresale un poco con cierta inclinación para que el agua escurra hacia afuera sin que se cuele.
Creo que hay baldosas vierteaguas para los alféizares, pero no es en sí mimso eso.

Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

Está en la propia definición:

*vierteaguas.*
1. m. Resguardo hecho de piedra, azulejos, cinc, madera, etc., que formando una superficie inclinada convenientemente para escurrir las aguas llovedizas, se pone cubriendo los *alféizares*, los salientes de los paramentos, la parte baja de las puertas exteriores, etc.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

clares3 said:


> Hola, gentes variopintas
> 
> ¿Quién de vosotros ha utilizado o ha escuchado alguna vez el término "Alféizar" para referirse al poyete de la ventana? Uso poyete porque, por lo que he leído, es lo que más entiende la gente a un lado y otro del lago ese interior que llamamos Atlántico.
> Clares3


 
Conozco tambien el significado de "alféizar" en arquitectura, pero por acá lo suelen llamar , poyo.
"Se sento en el poyo de la ventana"


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Argónida said:


> ¿A esto le llamáis balcón?  para mi esto es alfeizar o poyo.
> ¿Y a esto también? esto es un balcon
> ¿Llamáis a esas dos cosas de la misma manera?


 


PABLO DE SOTO said:


> En Canarias para las ventanas siempre *Alféizar*. ( debo decir que conozco la palabra y se lo que es porque estudié unos semestres de arquitectura y en clase de historia se nombraba mucho, pero despues de eso más nunca, es muy poco utilizada esa palabra a menos que sea en libros y revistas de arquitectura (decoracion incluso) e historia.
> *Poyete *es desconocido*. *(esta nunca la había escuchado)
> *Poyo *se usa básicamente para la encimera de la cocina. ( para mi esto que llaman encimera , es un tope de cocina)


 


mjmuak said:


> Esto es un alféizar?
> 
> http://www.equiview.com/MyHouse/Images/LivingroomFromDining-01.jpg


 
Para mi no lo es. los alfeizar estan pegados a la ventana  pero a cierta altura ( variable) y hacen un borde en donde puedes apoyarte, de hecho algunos son tan grandes y comodos que podrias sentarte en ellos.



Ayutuxte said:


> Solo para quedar con absoluta claridad, ¿quiere decir entonces que un "alféizar" en resumidas cuentas no es mas que la parte inferior de toda ventana, sea esta parte ancha, angosta o de la manera en que sea?
> 
> Saludos,


 
Si, eso es, sobre todo en casas antiguas, casas coloniales les llamamos por acá.

Saludos 

Rosa


----------



## piraña utria

Hola:

Veo todos los aportes al hilo de esta "palabrita", pero les comento, honestamente, no me queda claro desde mi "óptica colombiana" de qué se está hablando con su definición en el DRAE?

Deduzco que es lo que nosotros llamamos "marco", de puerta o ventana. ¿Es así?

Saludos,


----------



## Rayines

piraña utria said:


> Hola:
> 
> Veo todos los aportes al hilo de esta "palabrita", pero les comento, honestamente, no me queda claro desde mi "óptica colombiana" de qué se está hablando con su definición en el DRAE?
> 
> Deduzco que es lo que nosotros llamamos "marco", de puerta o ventana. ¿Es así?
> 
> Saludos,


Hola, yo entiendo que éste es el *marco de ventana*, en cambio el alféizar es esa especie de pestaña hacia adentro o hacia afuera (donde se apoyan las macetitas, por ejemplo). ¿Cómo se le llama por Colombia?


----------



## piraña utria

Rayines said:


> Hola, yo entiendo que éste es el *marco de ventana*, en cambio el alféizar es esa especie de pestaña hacia adentro o hacia afuera (donde se apoyan las macetitas, por ejemplo). ¿Cómo se le llama por Colombia?


 
Hola Inés:

Mil gracias, y te cuento, jamás había pensado en el nombre de ese sitio de no estar buscando el significado del equivalente en inglés. 

Pero me ayudaste mucho, porque descubrí que no hay uniformidad en el nombre para ese sitio acá.

Un amigo arquitecto me dice que, para él, eso es "silla" o "sillar". Pero hay otras opciones en Google.

Saludos,


----------



## Namarne

Rayines said:


> Hola, yo entiendo que éste es el *marco de ventana*, en cambio el alféizar es esa especie de pestaña hacia adentro o hacia afuera (donde se apoyan las macetitas, por ejemplo). ¿Cómo se le llama por Colombia?


En España igual. A veces hay macetas, y a veces pajaritos.


----------



## Pinairun

"Alféizar" nos viene del árabe. Y no sé cómo no os gusta, con lo bien que suena. Pronunciadla despacito, veréis.

A no confundir con el verbo alfeizar.

El "alféizar" aparte del elemento arquitectónico, en el lenguaje corriente se conoce particularmente por la parte baja del marco de la ventana, que está incrustado en pared. 

"_Apoyada en el alféizar observaba los juegos de los niños en el jardín"._

Donde se colocan las macetas o la jaula del pájaro suele ser sobre el vierteaguas, que no es el "alféizar".

Si las macetas estuvieran en el alféizar, para cerrar la ventana habría que retirarlas.
Saludos


----------



## María Madrid

Pinairun said:


> Donde se colocan las macetas o la jaula del pájaro suele ser sobre el vierteaguas, que no es el "alféizar".
> 
> Si las macetas estuvieran en el alféizar, para cerrar la ventana habría que retirarlas.


El alféizar puede ir tanto para dentro como para fuera así que claro que ahí se pueden poner ahí las macetas, en el sentido opuesto al de apertura de las ventanas (y si son correderas donde se prefiera, si es que hay alféizar en ambos lados que no siempre es así). Yo siempre he tenido entendido que los vierteaguas son más bien el tejadillo sobre la ventana (o sea, esto) y ahí sí que no sé cómo poner macetas (ni regarlas sin arriesgarse a partirse la crisma). 

En esta página hay varios alféizares con macetas y jardineras. Saludos,


----------



## piraña utria

Pinairun said:


> "Alféizar" nos viene del árabe. Y no sé cómo no os gusta, con lo bien que suena. Pronunciadla despacito, veréis.
> 
> A no confundir con el verbo alfeizar.
> 
> El "alféizar" aparte del elemento arquitectónico, en el lenguaje corriente se conoce particularmente por la parte baja del marco de la ventana, que está incrustado en pared.
> 
> "_Apoyada en el alféizar observaba los juegos de los niños en el jardín"._
> 
> Donde se colocan las macetas o la jaula del pájaro suele ser sobre el vierteaguas, que no es el "alféizar".
> 
> Si las macetas estuvieran en el alféizar, para cerrar la ventana habría que retirarlas.
> Saludos


 
Hola Pin:

La verdad el tema no es de gustos sino que es bien extraña la figura como tal (por lo menos en la arquitectura que veo está prevaleciendo en la ciudad). 

Las ventanas acá, si se me permite la expresión, son más bien "planas", para efectos de permitir que permanezcan cerradas y de paso el uso normal del aire acondicionado.

Por supuesto, tenemos mucho de arquitectura colonial, republicana y demás, pero así como de construir mucho hoy con "alféizar", más bien pocón.

Las macetas vienen ahora empotradas directamente en la construcción, además de las tradicionales para colocar en interiores y patios.

Saludos,


----------



## Pinairun

María Madrid said:


> El alféizar puede ir tanto para dentro como para fuera así que claro que ahí se pueden poner ahí las macetas, en el sentido opuesto al de apertura de las ventanas (y si son correderas donde se prefiera, si es que hay alféizar en ambos lados que no siempre es así). Yo siempre he tenido entendido que los vierteaguas son más bien el tejadillo sobre la ventana (o sea, esto) y ahí sí que no sé cómo poner macetas (ni regarlas sin arriesgarse a partirse la crisma).
> 
> En esta página hay varios alféizares con macetas y jardineras. Saludos,


 

Verás la que se va a liar.
La foto que pones para el vierteaguas, a mí me parece de una *cornisa.*

*Cornisa:*
Coronamiento compuesto de molduras, o cuerpo _voladizo_ con molduras, que sirve de _remate_ a otro.

*Vierteaguas:*
Resguardo hecho de piedra, azulejos, cinc, madera, etc., que formando una superficie inclinada convenientemente para escurrir las aguas llovedizas, se pone *cubriendo los alféizares*, los salientes de los paramentos, la parte baja de las puertas exteriores, etc.

*Repisa:*
Miembro arquitectónico, a modo de ménsula, que tiene más longitud que vuelo y sirve para sostener un objeto de utilidad o _adorno_, o de piso a un balcón.

A pesar de lo que digan los del jardín, donde han colocado las macetas es sobre una repisa (que no es un alféizar), que a su vez puede ser vierteaguas si tiene el plano ligeramente inclinado.

Creo que todas las ventanas han de tener alféizar, pero no necesariamente vierteaguas o repisa.

Lo que tampoco sé es si debemos abrir otros hilos, porque nos estamos alejando del original.

Un saludo


----------



## María Madrid

Sí, no te niego que puede ser una cornisa lo que yo considero vierteaguas, aunque para mí una cornisa cubriría una extensión mayor de fachada pero bueno, eso ya son términos más arquitectónicos que caseros y desde Historia del Arte en segundo de carrera no he vuelto a tocar el tema. Pero que en mi abuela andaluza ponía sus macetas en el alféizar y podía abrir las ventanas perfectamente te lo puedo asegurar!!

También es cierto que el DRAE da dos definiciones para alféizar y quizá ahí resida la diferencia. Desde luego un alféizar no implica esa inclinación que menciona la definición de vierteaguas que aportas. 

Repisa: sólo has puesto una definición del DRAE. Hay dos más y llamar repisa a esa parte de una ventana no me parece descabellado, por similitud con la repisa de una chimenea o con la acepción dos (estante colocado horizontalmente contra la pared). Saludos,


----------



## piraña utria

Pinairun said:


> Verás la que se va a liar.
> Creo que todas las ventanas han de tener alféizar, pero no necesariamente vierteaguas o repisa.
> 
> Lo que tampoco sé es si debemos abrir otros hilos, porque nos estamos alejando del original.
> 
> Un saludo


 
Hola Pin:

Bueno, antes de que nos cambien a un nuevo hilo o corten éste: las ventanas de mi apartamento no tienen ninguna de las tres "figuras arquitectónicas" que mencionas.

Vivo en un sector de mucho edificio nuevo y no les encuentro esos elementos. 

Pero bueno, todo lo anterior en aras de reforzar mi posición sobre la extrañeza ante la palabra.

Saludos,


----------



## Pinairun

María Madrid said:


> Sí, no te niego que puede ser una cornisa lo que yo considero vierteaguas, aunque para mí una cornisa cubriría una extensión mayor de fachada pero bueno, eso ya son términos más arquitectónicos que caseros y desde Historia del Arte en segundo de carrera no he vuelto a tocar el tema. Pero que en mi abuela andaluza ponía sus macetas en el alféizar y podía abrir las ventanas perfectamente te lo puedo asegurar!!
> 
> También es cierto que el DRAE da dos definiciones para alféizar y quizá ahí resida la diferencia. Desde luego un alféizar no implica esa inclinación que menciona la definición de vierteaguas que aportas.
> 
> Repisa: sólo has puesto una definición del DRAE. Hay dos más y llamar repisa a esa parte de una ventana no me parece descabellado, por similitud con la repisa de una chimenea o con la acepción dos (estante colocado horizontalmente contra la pared). Saludos,


 
Bueno, vale. Seguro que tenía la ventana que daba gloria. En Andalucía las macetas son increibles.
Pero alféizar y vierteaguas no es lo mismo. El alféizar sólo está en los huecos de las ventanas o de los balcones.
http://www.ceramicaroja.com.ar/ficha2-muros.htm
_Alféizar__* (fig.24)
*La unión entre el muro y la carpintería es propensa a la aparición de filtraciones de agua.
Para evitar este problema se recomienda colocar *en el alféizar* una protección que puede ser metálica, premoldeado de hormigón, *baldosas cerámicas* esmaltadas etc. es conveniente colocarla con una *pendiente* aproximada del 20% y que el marco de la ventana lo solape un poco.
_ 
La inclinación sólo la tiene el vierteaguas y éste puede estar en una ventana, en un tejado, en un *vehículo*, en cualquier sitio donde haya necesidad de evacuar el agua o evitar que se quede allí.
http://www.soloarquitectura.com/foros/showthread.php?t=15961

Esto es el vierteaguas, en la foto el alféizar no se ve.
Y perdonadme que resulte tan pesada.

Buenas noches a todos


----------



## María Madrid

¿Entonces si sobresale pero es recto sería un alféizar?

Y sí, tenía unas flores que eran un espectáculo! Saludos,


----------



## Pinairun

María Madrid said:


> ¿Entonces si sobresale pero es recto sería un alféizar?
> 
> Y sí, tenía unas flores que eran un espectáculo! Saludos,


 

Acabo de editar algo más de información gráfica. 
Es que yo lo veo tan claro y me siento tan impotente para transmitirlo... Sólo es diferenciar los dos términos.
Claro, acabo de caer en la cuenta que antes las casas tenían unos muros mucho más gruesos que los de ahora, por eso tenían un alfeizar más amplio y la mayoría quizá estaría sin recubrir. Eso es, me has dado la pista tú misma.


----------



## Trompe

Hola, siempre ha usado la palabra alféizar.
Para mí poyete es el escalón de la puerta que sobresale tanto por dentro como por fuera o un muro bajo donde te puedes sentar.
Poyo es la superficie de trabajo de las cocinas antiguas (lo que ahora es la encimera) que eran de ladrillo. 
Lo que ocurre es que en las casas antiguas donde las paredes eran muy anchas y las ventanas grandes, el alféizar quedaba dentro de la habitación a una altura de 50cms aprox. Mirando desde dentro, en la habitación había un poyete.


----------



## mirx

xeneize said:


> Qué raro, ya que Toño Torreón y Argótide sí que dijeron usar la palabra...
> ¿De qué parte de México sos?
> ¿En dónde no se dice "alfeizar" sino "bardita" (primera vez que oigo la palabra)?


 

De Durango, y no sé si bardita se un uso extendido, simplemente yo no conocía una palabra específica para esa parte.


----------



## GOES11

Bueno, ya es antiguo el hilo, pero sí me gustaría agregar esto que descubrí:
Estoy haciendo una traducción de unos poemas del Inglés al Español y encontré la palabra "Windowsill" que significa "Alféizar"
Aunque de poco uso en mi caso, sí entendí de inmediato lo que es alféizar. Lo que tenía duda es si es correcto emplear "el alféizar de la ventana" ya que se me hacía un pleonasmo y dí con este blog.

Recordé que alféizar, además de haberlo visto en la escuela (no recuerdo en qué grado), lo he escuchado comúnmente de los Arquitectos. Salí a dos casas de distancia donde están construyendo a preguntarle al maestro de obras si sabía lo que es un alféizar, quien rápidamente me respondió "el bordecito de la ventana," señalándome un alféizar en la obra. Caminé unas cuadras más hacia otras obras, y la respuesta de los trabajadores de cada obra fue la misma. Me dí cuenta de que "alféizar" es tomada en México como un "tecnicismo" de la arquitectura, común entre Arquitectos y Albañiles, pero que fuera de su profesión, la conocen como "el bordecito de la ventana."

Mucha gente común la conoce, pero la usa sólo cuando habla con "los especialistas" de la construcción, de otra manera emplean "el bordecito de la ventana."

Por cierto, los mismos maestros de obra me dieron la respuesta: Emplear "el alféizar de la ventana" es como referirse a una parte de ella, como el marco, los cristales etc., o sea, sí es válido, cosa que ratifiqué después al ver que se ha usado en varias traducciones de otros idiomas (inglés, holandés y sueco, al menos), publicadas en Argentina, Cuba y México.

Espero haber sido útil.
¡Saludos y buenas tardes!


----------



## oa2169

Claro, GOES11, porque además se puede decir "el alféizar de la puerta" ya que según el DRAE también puede existir alféizar en la puerta.

¿Podría alguien, mediante una imagen, mostrarme el alféizar en una puerta?


----------



## Namarne

A mandar: alféizar de puerta. 
(Yo tampoco lo había oído nunca referido a una puerta).


----------



## oa2169

Gracias, Namarne. Ni modo de poner macetas en ese alféizar o de que se pose un pajarito.

Un abrazo.


----------

